#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تشكيلة المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية

## رويتر

المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة من قادة الاصناف العسكرية الرئيسية في الجيش المصري برئاسة وزير الدفاع والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة، المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

